
Facebook delivers ultimate humiliation to Google - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/tech/feuds/facebook-delivers-ultimate-humiliation-to-google-294789.php
======
Goladus
I wouldn't call 15-11 "humilation."

Well, unless I felt like being a tool.

~~~
gojomo
"Ultimate humiliation" is a play on words, not a substantive comment on the
score.

~~~
Goladus
I certainly did not mean to imply there was anything substantive about that
article ;)

------
andreyf
Humiliation is a harsh word... both sides have brilliant engineers, and both
understand that cooperation is better for everybody than competition. Could
this be a new stepping stone in our economic realization. I remember Steve
Jobs once said that he doesn't care about Apple being the market leader, that
he only cares about making good products. Google seems to be following that
philosophy, also. Being #1 is a by-product of doing great things. If you
obsess with profits for the sake of obsessing with profits, you end up where
Microsoft or the telecom industry is...

------
palish
In related news, Google removes facebook.com from their index.

